# Welcher Monitor für Grafikanwendungen ?



## scwi (21. Juni 2004)

Zwecks Neuanschaffung bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem großen Monitor der für Grafikanwendungen gut geeignet ist. Aber welcher?

Ein TFT Monitor? Die meisten 17" und 19" Monitore haben 1240*1024 Punkte Auflösung. Da erscheinen die 2" mehr irgendwie nicht so ganz gerechtfertigt. Das Plus ist vermutlich die Schärfe und der niedrige Energieverbrauch.

Ein CRT Röhrenmonitor? Der ist halt in allen Auflösungen frei skalierbar - und hat zumeist eine deutlich größere Auflösung. Der ist halt schwer und braucht sehr  viel Strom.

Wer von Euch arbeitet viel mit Grafikprogrammen und kann mir einen Praxistipp geben welcher Monitor zu empfehlen ist (und auch bezahlbar)?
 Die Testberichte in den verschiedenen Zeitschriften erscheinen mir machmal etwas "schöngefärbt".

Schönen Dank


----------

